# This Pandemic is Causing People Depression



## blackowl (Jul 8, 2015)

The year is almost over but things are still pretty crazy, even politics which I'm not fond of talking about. Our hobbies keep us happy but then there's this moment when you get to think about the future. Like for how long will this be going on. So we'll probably be doing what we're doing these past months for a couple of months or even years more?

How about you guys? How have you been holding up? Has this virus caused some issue with your everyday lives or your mental health?


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

Nope, honestly virtually no effect. I am a bit of a loner, now I have an excuse.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

bushpilot said:


> Nope, honestly virtually no effect. I am a bit of a loner, now I have an excuse.


Glad I'm not the only one. I like being a loaner, no drama I have to deal with. Now if I can find a farm and make just enough to $$ bills to get by I will be in Utopia


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Black owl,

This really has opened my eyes to how gullible some people are. We have OMG I cannot leave my house, to I'M not takin no stinking Vaccine, all aware of and exposed to the same "media" sources.. Sherly their message is not that confuzing...
so I work from Home, as well I am mostly a loner so this is for the most part has caused little change, other than the kids are doing school here, not sure that is a good long term plan but for the first year an interesting option.

In Line with the thread label I really hope we do not go the way of Japan.
Dealing with stress is also something learned, not much we have on the way of instincts.

"Well, *human* beings are born with three things psychologically: a fear of loud noises, phonophobia, a fear of falling, basophobia, and an IQ score. However, like all other animals, **** Sapiens *have* two basic *instincts*: self-preservation, and survival of the species. The first one is stronger than the latter. "

May be a teaching moment if you have friends who managed to skip the dealing with stress, lesson in life.

GG


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

blackowl said:


> How about you guys? How have you been holding up?


I don't know what is the big deal.
The only real fuss I have - they had to cancel athletic season (maybe more!) for my kids.
This is mostly a joke, though.

Otherwise, what is the big deal again?
The worst non-sense I am tired of reading - "wah, wah, we can not go to restaurants"...
Heck, learn some healthy cooking for a change.

Read about Stalingrad battle or something for a good prospective.


battle of stalingrad - Google Search



Learn what happened with the "cambodia red khmer"


cambodia red khmer - Google Search



What about "idi amin tyrant of Uganda"


idi amin uganda tirant - Google Search



People are too soft anymore IMO.
This is not even funny - the detachment from the hard, physical reality.
We have it so good - we should not be complaining.


----------



## BenjaminM (Mar 10, 2020)

Read "Meditations" by Marcus Aurelius. Read more on stoics.

There are things you can control in life, and things you can not.

If you get sick, it is outside of your control.

If you die (and one day you will) this too is outside of your control.

What's inside of your control?

Your general health, eat healthy, exercise, loose weight, control your existing health problems.
Your exposure to the public. If you're worried about exposure, limit large gatherings, go to the store after hours.
Your exposure to the media. Turn off the TV.

Learn about exponential growth. Every day the media fear mongers "This is the worst day of the pandemic, the most deaths ever!". The next day it is the same thing, and the day after that the same again. That is the nature of exponential growth.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

OK, there could be real downers to be fair:

you lost your family members/friends due to COVID
you lost your job
you lost your business
you work in the ER department

These kinds of things I can understand. These are bad enough.


----------



## LAlldredge (Aug 16, 2018)

What you are saying about depression is legitimate. Reasons are varied. Nothing wrong with being down sometimes. We are after all, human. Our best medicine is being in the present moment. Our bees teach us that.


----------



## ThunderMilk (Dec 11, 2020)

blackowl said:


> The year is almost over but things are still pretty crazy, even politics which I'm not fond of talking about. Our hobbies keep us happy but then there's this moment when you get to think about the future. Like for how long will this be going on. So we'll probably be doing what we're doing these past months for a couple of months or even years more?
> 
> How about you guys? How have you been holding up? Has this virus caused some issue with your everyday lives or your mental health?


I have had moments but now I mostly focus on working on myself and let the world take care of itself. There are things I have no control over. It best not to focus on it too much.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

GregV said:


> OK, there could be real downers to be fair:
> 
> you lost your family members/friends due to COVID
> you lost your job
> ...


Agreed, there are reasons why this is hard for certain folks, and I don't want to downplay that, at all. But those (so far) have had minimal impact on my life.



LAlldredge said:


> What you are saying about depression is legitimate. Reasons are varied. Nothing wrong with being down sometimes. We are after all, human. Our best medicine is being in the present moment. Our bees teach us that.


Agreed. It is OK to have downswings, this is seen throughout nature.

However, fixating on circumstances that we cannot change is not healthy. The news media does its best to make sure we do that. The Election! The Pandemic! China! I can do nothing about these (even if I wanted to), so they get little of my time.

Choose to be free. Then be free, in whatever circumstance you live in.


----------



## Murdock (Jun 16, 2013)

There are a lot of outside events that affect how we feel...if we let it. When you get up in the AM thank GOD you have been given another day! Think positive, look outside and think of your blessings, shelter, water, food, family, and bees for entertainment. If you feel sorry for yourself think about the thousands of GI's all over the world who have not had a shower in 3 weeks, no hot meal except MREs, and sleeping on the ground when you can. Crapping in a slit trench and drinking muddy water... and I could go on. There is some one always worse off than you, be thankful for what you have, don't worry about things you don't/can't control, be positive. A lot of survival is state of mind. If you don't like your situation in life, DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT. Heroes don't wear capes; they wear dogtags! (USAF 66-72)


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I was feeling a little down until I learned my wife and daughter ( both RN's in critical care) will be vaccinated this week. And then the 2021 Betterbee catalog arrived. Feeling much better now. J


----------



## massbee (May 11, 2020)

We’ve been up and down here. Husband had some other health conditions so we work very hard to stay as safe as possible. Parents are 80 and I live far away so I’m always worried about them getting sick. We are professional musicians who are lucky to have day jobs teaching remotely. Many of our colleagues are struggling financially and emotionally because of the situation. Most are trying to pivot into other work for now. We are glad to see the vaccine coming.

I think it’s normal to experience some depression. This is certainly not a normal time for anyone.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Life for me has not changed much this past year. I go to work at my day job repairing propane and fuel oil trucks, I go home and play with the bees. I do a little less side work since my restaurant and food truck customers are not doing as much business. I drink more beer.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

As a teenager I lived for 2 years in a shack in the bush due to various circumstances. Cooked on a fire, washed in a dam. I worked for a beekeeper which was mostly by myself, he was old and sick, I just had to keep it all going for him. Each Sunday a very kind family who lived further down the road would take me to Church and then have me over for Sunday lunch. That was my main human contact.

I know what it is to be lonely.

Here we had a 6 week covid lockdown, I could not believe the complaining and objections. Especially when it was for a good purpose, and the alternative would have been much worse.

First world problems, in my view.

Some people may have been offended by my attitude to idiots who object to wearing a mask, or social distancing, because of their "rights". However I think they are spoiled brats who have been sheltered all their lives or live in a bubble.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Oldtimer said:


> As a teenager I lived for 2 years in a shack in the bush due to various circumstances. Cooked on a fire, washed in a dam. I worked for a beekeeper which was mostly by myself, he was old and sick, I just had to keep it all going for him. Each Sunday a very kind family who lived further down the road would take me to Church and then have me over for Sunday lunch. That was my main human contact.
> 
> I know what it is to be lonely.
> 
> ...


Well said,
what we have "endured" in the past has bearing on what sacrifice really is, for us.
When I was in College, I "lived" on 150 Bucks a month, for 3 years, due to the job , part time, I had it was all there was. that was rent , food, lights, and entertainment.
I collected deer hit by cars, asked for produce in gardens that seemed to not be harvested, asked for apples under trees on the ground. for the most part folks allowed me to scavenge from these places. Had a lot of roast Squash, and pumpkin, and applesauce. BYW carved pumpkins do cook up ok if you do not put a candle in them. Venison makes a good stew with onions, carrots, mangles, rutabagas, what ever. I checked out books in the library on edible plants. Some days all I had was my "walkabout Salad" Learned where plantain and dandelion grew, red raspberry leaves, and asparagus in the spring, still a fav of mine. 
O and walked uphill both ways to College 
I now have 4 degrees, am employable, and do not suffer from the experience,,, much .

IMO kids today give up way to quick. had it too easy for too long "miss sets" expectations.

Well said Oldtimer

GG


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I had some experiences growing up that are similar to GG and Oldtimers'; makes me laugh that some people are wailing about minor inconveniences today. Not knocking some of the real grief and hardships that the pandemic and its spinoffs is causing to many people.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

I laugh (shake my head actually) when I hear the words "historically unprecedented" tossed around. Yup, rarely in history have we been this well off.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

bushpilot said:


> ...rarely in history have we been this well off.


I keep hearing about the "poor" people in this country that have such luxuries as color TVs, cell phones, computers, etc. I remember that our TV was a B&W that my dad built from a Heathkit. We ate such fruits and veggies as my Mom could get as culls from the local stands. Many hours spent around the kitchen table with a box or two of tomatoes, or other in season produce, cutting out the bad spots so we could cook and can them. All our bread came from the day old bakery store. I still cringe when I see people toss out perfectly good food because it has reached the expiration date on the package. Christmas was special because our new clothes came from Sears and Roebucks, and not the local thrift store.

My sympathies go out to those who have done their very best to make life work, only to have the politicians take their livelihood away from them for the "common good".


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

I like to tell my kids about how great the Japanese oranges were at Christmas. The big prize was the soft tissue for the out house!

I recall the first black and white TV, getting indoor plumbing, riding rough and cold school busses at 7:35AM, shoveling off the slough for most of Saturday to be able to play hockey on Sunday, etc. 

However, it didn't seem like hardships. Looking back, there was not near the conveniences we have today, however that was life.

My sympathies to those who have lost loved ones, losing jobs, and businesses.


----------



## Murdock (Jun 16, 2013)

It looks like we all have a lot to be thankful for. One of the main reasons we all "survived" upbringing was home and family influence...a 2 parent home for the most part..and a **** good work ethic. I was the second one in my family to get a degree, NO LOANS, I worked a job nights and weekends for 2 years and the GI Bill helped for the next 3 years. My 2 kids went to college...and worked. No loans. We are all truly blessed MERRY CHRISTMAS, Spring is just around the corner.


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

This has definitely been a weird year. 

Being mostly stuck inside for about 2 months in the fall due to wildfires in the area (really smokey, raining ash at times) was not fun and was rough. I am also missing my family, but I will see them in about 10 days after thanksgiving plans blew up. On the bright side I am still employed and working from home.


----------



## blackowl (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi all! Thanks for all your responses.

I agree with your thoughts. Maybe we just got too comfortable with modern life that this pandemic and all the restrictions are oppression already. Though I miss the gatherings and faces of strangers actually. Never thought I'd miss that.


----------



## massbee (May 11, 2020)

I think most of us are pretty blessed. There are people out there who are legitimately struggling. Consider a donation to your local food bank if you’re able.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Yes, for those that still were able to keep their job and keep working from home, BE THANKFUL and BLESSED.
There are so many that were/are out of jobs.
And for those that have some money saved also be happy. Many of the USA/world work check to check
I am thankful that I had just left working at a Hospital in January 3rd 2020 but went to the Restaurant Biz. Wow that was an eye opener and bad move- well not knowing what was about to happen, meh.
I was out for a month and landed a Medical Temp Gig which is still going.

The future will need some serious thinking on what will be available come summer of 2021


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Tigger19687 said:


> Many of the USA/world work check to check


I must say, many of those working "check to check" are looking at the self-made problem when trying to keep up with "the Joneses". 

Like a lady living in 5-bedroom house with 2 cats should not be complaining of "paycheck to paycheck" hard living. She probably doesn't that I can tell, but some others do complain of their "hardships".


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

GregV said:


> I must say, many of those working "check to check" are looking at the self-made problem when trying to keep up with "the Joneses".
> 
> Like a lady living in 5-bedroom house with 2 cats should not be complaining of "paycheck to paycheck" hard living. She probably doesn't that I can tell, but some others do complain of their "hardships".


Hopefully this isn't getting to political, but I wonder how much of the paycheck to paycheck living is self inflicted sometimes. One of the better examples that I have seen is If you are stuggling with bills do you really need a fancy cell phone or will the cheap one work fine for you? I think some people really need to stop trying to keep up with the Jonses and just live within their means. I know some poeple are struggeling, and actually have problems, but some portion also are just self inflicted problems due to poor financial choices.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

People trying to live better than their paycheck allows is apolitical, it paints red and blue with the same brush. Nice house, nice cars, fancy toys, and the repo man is just one financial hiccup away. Better to not care what the Joneses have and worry about your own peace of mind. Those of us that did not grow up with all the niceties appreciate what we do have and know how to make do when less is coming in. I really want to buy a Maxant 16 gal bottling tank. I could put it on a credit card and get it now, or I can sell another pail and a half of honey and pay cash. Guess which plan I choose.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)




----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

A little before my time, but 👍👍


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

No changes in my personal life except not going to church and seeing my 90-year-old dad as much. When I do stop to visit I stay across the room. A co-worker's grandfather died from Covid recently. I got it easy.

I enjoyed reading other people's life experiences. I lived 2 years in a cabin with no electricity or water. Bathed in a stream, purified my drinking water with iodine since the water there was not clean. Never went seriously short on food, thankfully, but ate a lot of bland cheap stuff for years, and scavenged windfall apples and raided abandoned orchards for fruit.


----------



## Gir (Oct 6, 2016)

Tigger19687 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one. I like being a loaner, no drama I have to deal with. Now if I can find a farm and make just enough to $$ bills to get by I will be in Utopia


What you said right here ^ is exactly my dream.
Farm, middle of nowhere, farm land, not near any city, figure out how to get by with money & I'd be in heaven!


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

JWPalmer said:


> People trying to live better than their paycheck allows is apolitical, it paints red and blue with the same brush. Nice house, nice cars, fancy toys, and the repo man is just one financial hiccup away. Better to not care what the Joneses have and worry about your own peace of mind. Those of us that did not grow up with all the niceties appreciate what we do have and know how to make do when less is coming in. I really want to buy a Maxant 16 gal bottling tank. I could put it on a credit card and get it now, or I can sell another pail and a half of honey and pay cash. Guess which plan I choose.


hmm
sell a pail and a 1/2 of honey then do with out as you did not "need" it for the pail and a 1/2 

GG


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

If there was 1 Thing I could offer/teach a 20 Something year old it would be:

Live on 1/2 of your pay and stash the other 1/2,, Ideally in something to track Inflation, not the main point.
work 1/2 your life for the Man, then take the 1/2 you saved for 1/2 your life and live for "you" on that other half.

We allow the "expenses" to grow to match the income. That needs to be squashed.
When I went from 150 a month to 1800 when I started my carrier, I could have lived on 700 a month and "survived" Banking the 1100 a month for 20-30 years would have me retired and done with the 8-6 life.
Fortunately I did find a life mentor and did this for the last 1/3 of my working life.
Most professionals make well over a million dollars in there working days and retire almost broke.
I mean, average of 35K per year times 30 years is 1150K,, slight problem was we spent 1000K .

don't get me wrong, the skiing in the 90s was fun at Vail, Aspen, Lake Louise, and Banff.
trips to Europe in the 2000s was nice, trips to Montana and Colorado hunting in the 2010s was a gas, but not working in my 60s now, I would exchange for all that "fun"

life is about choices, too bad the media has so much input on the youth today.

GG


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Gray Goose said:


> hmm
> sell a pail and a 1/2 of honey then do with out as you did not "need" it for the pail and a 1/2
> 
> GG


Ah, but a man has "needs". I like toys just as much as the next guy, I just choose to pay for mine up front. Took a long time to get to that stage. At some point I hope to build up to the sideliner package. I also need to get some really expensive electronics for my airplane to make it ADS-B compliant. Deferred gratification, I plan to make the bees pay for my other hobby as well.


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

Gray Goose said:


> Live on 1/2 of your pay and stash the other 1/2,, Ideally in something to track Inflation, not the main point.
> work 1/2 your life for the Man, then take the 1/2 you saved for 1/2 your life and live for "you" on that other half.


This is good advice, but hard to actually do and stick to. 

If you cant to do this atleast put as much in your 401K/retirement as you can, and try to live with the only debt you carry is a mortgage and student loands (for a degree that pays for itself). I have upped how much I put in my 401K and/or mortage a few times when I got a raise at work, and hopefully I will be able to retire a bit early.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

elmer_fud said:


> This is good advice, but hard to actually do and stick to.
> 
> If you cant to do this atleast put as much in your 401K/retirement as you can, and try to live with the only debt you carry is a mortgage and student loands (for a degree that pays for itself). I have upped how much I put in my 401K and/or mortage a few times when I got a raise at work, and hopefully I will be able to retire a bit early.


Another great Tactic Elmer, 

Let say you are saving 20% and Living on 80%,, You get a 10 percent raise, Yea,, new toys right 
No resist,, keep the dollar amount of your living 80% the same,, and add the entire raise to the saving.
So now your living the same no sacrifice, but the savings had a 50% boost to "30%"

Agree is it hard to do.
Being old and broke is hard as well.
Just we make enough to be comfortable when retired, but have "toyed" it away in the younger years.

GG


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

We grew up with a garden and 2 self-employed parents who stressed, and I mean stressed the value of work. Sometimes I make myself busy just so I can say I'm busy because being lazy was the worst thing that could be said of you.

I wrote a novel here then abridged to:
It has taken many years to get stuff paid for and decide there is nothing I want bad enough to take on debt. I would have saved myself 20 years of grief by listening to my parents, but who couldn't say that? 

As to the OP's question, we are fortunate not to have been affected harshly by any of this other than our son having it a few weeks ago. He got over it in 8-10 days and neither me or my wife got it. I've had many friends and coworkers who either have it, or had it and so far no deaths so we are grateful. I got really sick around April exhibiting symptoms I've never had. Figured out it was from watching news. Cut it off and I was fine within hours.

Also happy to report in my travels this year among different ppl groups that we are not so polarized and divided, and folks still treat each other with respect by-and-large. We don't all hate each other as this box I hung on wall tries to tell me.

Much more concerning is the mental/emotional effect on young folks who believe what comes from a screen.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

GregV said:


> Like a lady living in 5-bedroom house with 2 cats should not be complaining of "paycheck to paycheck" hard living.


Greg are you living secretly behind me ?
LOL, not a house but a 5 bedroom duplex, but it is so super cheap and I did have my 2 kids with me, just one now.
lol


----------



## blackowl (Jul 8, 2015)

Gray Goose said:


> Live on 1/2 of your pay and stash the other 1/2,, Ideally in something to track Inflation, not the main point.
> work 1/2 your life for the Man, then take the 1/2 you saved for 1/2 your life and live for "you" on that other half.
> 
> We allow the "expenses" to grow to match the income. That needs to be squashed.
> When I went from 150 a month to 1800 when I started my carrier, I could have lived on 700 a month and "survived" Banking the 1100 a month for 20-30 years would have me retired and done with the 8-6 life.


This is on point. We always anticipate living for the moment that we forget to save for the future. I would have loved to have done this. And I guess this would be hard for those who have kids 'cause whether they like it or not, the expenses are just left and right. I could only imagine how people who don't have savings are struggling with the current depletion. 

Anyhow, check this article from CDC Communities, Schools, Workplaces, & Events It's coping strategies for employees during this trying time. Have a look at it when you get the chance.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

This has been a good thread and reminds me of the Serenity Prayer: God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, the courage to change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference. 
Have a wonderful Christmas everyone. Deb


----------



## tracyoverstuff (Mar 24, 2020)

All your comments caused me mixed emotions. Made me look back and remember how life was. But yeah, this is all for a reason. Focus on the things we can change for the better.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

tracyoverstuff said:


> All your comments caused me mixed emotions. Made me look back and remember how life was. But yeah, this is all for a reason. Focus on the things we can change for the better.


I agree; I am thankful I have acreage and live in the boonies and of course the bees. I often think on the mass exodus of NYC and the small business owners losing their livelihoods and hard work building their businesses. Hopefully it will all come back.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

It will surely come back.

Over here, the restrictions imposed when we had the virus, and still restrictions on overseas travel, meant that a lot of people have found themselves with a lot more ready cash than they would have had, and spending has recently increased a lot. The economy has bounced back strongly.

Lockdown also had good and bad consequences. There was an increase in family violence, there was a decrease in other crime. The "normal" flu has gone virtually extinct. People in non violent households were able to have time together and personal growth, and have come out with new perspectives, and appreciating things they did not consider previously.

I know several people who were tourists in NZ and then got trapped here, unable to return home due to travel restrictions. They then gained support and sometimes lodgings from sympathetic NZ'ers, and enjoyed the experience so much they are now seeking to become permanent residents here.

In hindsight, although there has been bad, a lot of good has also come from this pandemic.


----------



## blackowl (Jul 8, 2015)

Oldtimer said:


> It will surely come back.
> 
> Over here, the restrictions imposed when we had the virus, and still restrictions on overseas travel, meant that a lot of people have found themselves with a lot more ready cash than they would have had, and spending has recently increased a lot. The economy has bounced back strongly.
> 
> ...


True, there is good and bad with everything. It's up to us to choose which we would focus on. Yes, it is terrible. Many have been affected, exhausted mentally and physically especially the health workers. But it's here. It's happening. We don't have much choice but to face it with the right mindset. Depression and anxiety can be sneaky but we must be watchful and prepared to battle them.


----------



## tracyoverstuff (Mar 24, 2020)

blackowl said:


> True, there is good and bad with everything. It's up to us to choose which we would focus on. Yes, it is terrible. Many have been affected, exhausted mentally and physically especially the health workers. But it's here. It's happening. We don't have much choice but to face it with the right mindset. Depression and anxiety can be sneaky but we must be watchful and prepared to battle them.


Right now, we need to strengthen our overall health. Surround ourselves with the people who make us feel better. I am thankful that we have this kind of community to give us support during these trying times.


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

Cloverdale said:


> I agree; I am thankful I have acreage and live in the boonies and of course the bees. I often think on the mass exodus of NYC and the small business owners losing their livelihoods and hard work building their businesses. Hopefully it will all come back.


I agree. We have been affected as a community but living (really settled-down call-it-home living) in a city would be very challenging, now more than usual. I watched a lady on YouTube a few days ago walking through her home town of Las Vegas. The streets and businesses were mostly deserted. In a place like that where it's all tourism I'm sure it's been painful. 


blackowl said:


> True, there is good and bad with everything. It's up to us to choose which we would focus on.


This is good advice for any time, but especially this time in which we find ourselves. While I was fortunate not to lose work I was quarantined a couple of times. Had to start assessing what it is I'm really so busy with. Need to unplug.


tracyoverstuff said:


> Right now, we need to strengthen our overall health. Surround ourselves with the people who make us feel better. I am thankful that we have this kind of community to give us support during these trying times.


Community is where you find it. I pray (though not nearly enough) that I may be a blessing to those around me, and not a hindrance. Some days this works out, many/most times it's all about me. During depressive seasons I've known for many years that if I would get up and go help someone, anyone, accomplish anything, I would find people who have had hardships worse than anything I've faced. I've heard it said that it's hard to feel gratitude and anything else. And yes, I'm grateful for this community as well.


----------



## blackowl (Jul 8, 2015)

Me too. So very grateful for all of you wonderful people. I hope you all had a great new year.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

crofter said:


>


Bob Dylan did a version of this awhile back.

Alex


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Us misanthropes have thrived with all the enforced lack of human interaction. We tend to be attracted to beekeeping, as it can be a very solitary pursuit. Joanne and I fled the City for our NJ place, and we have stayed on well past the end of the normal "beach season", with no plans to leave. The apartment in Manhattan gathers dust, and there is no reason to return any time soon, as most everything is closed, and the City remains far too risky for a couple in their 60s.

I've made a few trips to check on the bees, but I only harvested half the spring crop, left most everything on the hives, as sales are way down at the health-food stores, and there was only one Christmas Charity fair that did an "online" fair. Everyone else fled the city, too. The traffic reports seem silly, as there are no traffic jams at all.

Season tickets to the Jets? They sent us a nice blanket to spread on the couch to catch popcorn we spill when they make yet another bone-headed play. The Mets? Heck, they tried to get us to pay them $80 MORE to have cardboard cutouts with our photos placed in the seats behind home plate, but they stank so badly this year, even the cardboard cutouts did not want to go to the games. Still no word on how we will be credited or refunded for entire seasons of games we could not attend at all.

The Met Opera and the ABT and NYC Ballet? They've been doing things online, and it is nice to see older performances in 4K and dolby stereo, but its not the same as being there in person. They want us to consider all money paid "a donation", as they are hurting, as are all institutions. They promise a big blow-out party when this is all over...


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

AHudd said:


> Bob Dylan did a version of this awhile back.
> 
> Alex


Too much volume on the instruments for my taste; I like to hear the words. Actually liked the original recording by Red Hayes. Here is a link to recordings of it by other artists. Around the time old Elvis was just taking off. Where have all the years gone?




__





Cover versions of A Satisfied Mind written by Red Hayes, Jack Rhodes | SecondHandSongs


The song A Satisfied Mind was written by Jack Rhodes and Red Hayes and was first released by Red Hays in 1954. It was covered by Bobby Hebb, Pauline Filby, Joe Baker & His Barefoot Brakemen, Molasses Creek and other artists.




secondhandsongs.com


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Jim Fischer said:


> They want us to consider all money paid "a donation", as they are hurting, as are all institutions. They promise a big blow-out party when this is all over...


I dunno Jim, sounds more like breach of contract on their part.


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

Jim Fischer said:


> Us misanthropes have thrived with all the enforced lack of human interaction. We tend to be attracted to beekeeping, as it can be a very solitary pursuit. Joanne and I fled the City for our NJ place, and we have stayed on well past the end of the normal "beach season", with no plans to leave. The apartment in Manhattan gathers dust, and there is no reason to return any time soon, as most everything is closed, and the City remains far too risky for a couple in their 60s.
> 
> I've made a few trips to check on the bees, but I only harvested half the spring crop, left most everything on the hives, as sales are way down at the health-food stores, and there was only one Christmas Charity fair that did an "online" fair. Everyone else fled the city, too. The traffic reports seem silly, as there are no traffic jams at all.


I haven't watched a lot of news in the last 6-8 months. I knew NYC was particularly hard-hit, but had no idea that large swathes of folks had actually bailed. I've seen the videos of Times Square with 75 ppl walking around which is surreal to me, and I've never even seen it in person.

I hope and pray this particular crisis will be abated soon.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Cloverdale said:


> This has been a good thread and reminds me of the Serenity Prayer: God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, the courage to change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference.
> Have a wonderful Christmas everyone. Deb





crofter said:


> Too much volume on the instruments for my taste; I like to hear the words. Actually liked the original recording by Red Hayes. Here is a link to recordings of it by other artists. Around the time old Elvis was just taking off. Where have all the years gone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the mixer sounds like he was trying to drown out the background singers.
Since it is raining today, I am going to give those other versions a listen.

Thanks
Alex


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

JWPalmer said:


> I dunno Jim, sounds more like breach of contract on their part.


Well, the governor said "no gatherings over 100 people total", and the usual attendance is several hundred donors, with maybe 100 more waiters and bartenders, so any "breach of contract" claim would be defeated with a "_force majeure_"excuse. And they'd be exactly right. Anyway, whose gonna sue any zoo or aquarium over a few more dollars, when they are in such a tough place, and we have been supporting them for years? Anyway, look how happy they make my girl... she gets to play with the penguins, and work with the trainers, she loves it.


----------



## ButterButyl (Jan 5, 2021)

The past year was crazy for sure, and we're at the beginning of another one. Who knows what can happen. Since the vaccine is here, we'd probably be spending this year learning the efficacy of the vaccine.


----------



## massbee (May 11, 2020)

Jim Fischer said:


> Well, the governor said "no gatherings over 100 people total", and the usual attendance is several hundred donors, with maybe 100 more waiters and bartenders, so any "breach of contract" claim would be defeated with a "_force majeure_"excuse. And they'd be exactly right.


This definitely falls under "force majeure". So many artists and support people are affected. Remember, it's not just the performers, it's the stage hands, the lighting techs, the sound engineers, the makeup and costuming people, the administration office, etc... There are many cogs in the wheels everywhere. At least your donation will be tax deductible, and might help keep an organization from suffering a total financial disaster.


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

massbee said:


> At least your donation will be tax deductible, and might help keep an organization from suffering a total financial disaster.


Trying to be more mindful of those in any kind of "service" type industry would probably be a good thing. I've tried to tip bigger and generally be kinder to those who cook and serve my breakfast most mornings, stock and bag our groceries etc. 

I worked in food service for a while in Nashville (i.e. moved to Nashville as a musician lol) when I was young. I think taking a semester of food service would benefit any young person. You see (and are forced to deal with) the best and worst in people. I digress, .... for now trying to show appreciation to folks who have been forced into a germy situation, or sending the hair dresser or dog groomer a few bucks even though they are closed, or patronizing the arts and other affected organizations are all good things.


----------



## Slomas (Jan 15, 2021)

Ohh man, the last year has actually made me sooooo depressed, I have never been in such a terrible condition. I was reviewing my whole life, trying to figure out where I have made mistakes and why so many terrible things are happening right now.


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

Slomas said:


> Ohh man, the last year has actually made me sooooo depressed, I have never been in such a terrible condition. I was reviewing my whole life, trying to figure out where I have made mistakes and why so many terrible things are happening right now.


It would have been difficult to go through the last year unaffected. And while it pays to regularly take stock in our lives I would encourage you to try and focus on the positive things and particularly on what can be done to make the future better.

I recently came home from work, pulled off my shoes and tried to place them in a basket on the shelf where I keep them. I had a laptop case in my other hand and had done this move many times. This time my wife had placed several other pairs of shoes in the basket, and these would have to be rearranged. In short, I was very tired and my one-handed routine had been interrupted. I was tired and aggravated, for about 5 seconds.

Last Sunday my wife and I had a video call with a young pastor in Pakistan who cares for around 60 orphan children. He is currently raising money as many of them don't have one pair of shoes. Perspective.... I woke up in a comfortable home with plenty of food this morning, and more shoes than I can fit in one basket. Much of the world can not say that. I don't say this to pile on any kind of guilt. That's not constructive at all.

Like you, more than once this past year I was physically ill and emotionally spent. Each time I realized that what I was feeding on was hurting me. I turned off the news, turned off the "breaking news" feed on YouTube and was markedly better in hours, and living a pretty normal life within a day or two. My daughter is a therapist and she said early-on they began advising people to limit the amount of time they spent on social media and news.

At this point we have a few people in community who have died from the virus, and several hundred who have fully recovered. We have had many more who have died of overdoses. Our pastor died last Saturday suddenly and without warning. It was not due to covid. In a small community everyone knows everyone, and the overall number of babies being born and folks leaving this life is as steady as it has ever been in my 55 years.

My advice is try and remember something you enjoy and make a goal to do more of that. Any time I have been truly depressed in my life it has always helped me to go and serve others in some capacity. In doing so I quickly find there are people who have struggles which I've been shielded from most of my life. It is hard to get started, but once you make a decision to go spend the day in a soup kitchen, or raking leaves for some elderly person I promise you things will improve.

Take care friend,
joe


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

Ordinarily I try not to post anything that might offend anyone. After my previous post it occurred to me that someone in the future might benefit from seeing our pastor's last message. Pastor Jerry has been a solid, positive influence in so many lives and has maintained that God's love for us is the answer to our issues for the 26 years I have known him. I have met few people who were less judgmental and more loving to both lovable and unlovable folks than Jerry.
This short message of hope was recorded to play on the church FB page last weekend. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=853100545543007


----------



## blackowl (Jul 8, 2015)

ButterButyl said:


> The past year was crazy for sure, and we're at the beginning of another one. Who knows what can happen. Since the vaccine is here, we'd probably be spending this year learning the efficacy of the vaccine.


Oh boy, another year. We have to get used to this. I'm not certain if I want to get the vaccine as of now. Maybe soon but not as of the moment. There's too much confusion and I don't want to get caught in a situation where I can't do anything, It's too much of a risk right now.


----------



## Slomas (Jan 15, 2021)

Slomas said:


> Ohh man, the last year has actually made me sooooo depressed, I have never been in such a terrible condition. I was reviewing my whole life, trying to figure out where I have made mistakes and why so many terrible things are happening right now. I understand that it all happened because of the lockdown, I had to stay so much at home and stay isolated from everyone. I was really depressed, I could not get myself out of it. The only thing that was helping me against it, was the whole herbs red vein bali kratom. They are actually really great in dealing with depression and anxiety.


I really hope that we would not be exposed to so much stress this year! As 2020 was just toooooo much


----------



## Inyadika (Jan 18, 2021)

Yes, I agree, 2020 was too much, can't wait for the moment when we'll get free from wearing face masks, walking without precautions and being able to hug people around me without any fear. In the last year, the mental trauma stats have increased, according to the article. People who are living with big families are not so influenced as those who are living alone, and because of the quarantine, they were isolated from the society. Because of this, many of them are supposed to depression or some other mental disorders.


----------



## Struttinbuck (Mar 8, 2020)

My girlfriend started running a fever and had a seriously bad headache. So I kissed the daylights out of her.  I was like, well if you have rona then so do I. I have been taking zinc C and D for quite a while and all that happened to me was I slept for 3 days. And if anyone would tell me I cant see somebody in a hospital. They would have a real pain in their butts.


----------

